# My LEO HAS NO FRONT NAILS



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

is that normal? should i breed her?

my bell albino female has no front nails should i breed her?
thanks


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Was she born that way? Or has she lost toes through retained shed?


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

*....*

i think it was born that way... what you think?:bash:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you get clear pics of her front legs? We should be able to see if they have been lost through retained shed.

Do you have other Leos? Do the Bell albinos toes look shorter? Or is it literally the nails that are just missing?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i think they prob fell off witha bad shedcan you take a pic of the feed.. if its like wee stumpy toes then deff like its fell off due to bein kept on some kidna fibre substrate.. like repti carpet or somethin i hate that stuff.. or bads sheds


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

here..
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2511/3795124203248a0ece47o.jpg


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

*...*

the one on top


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

you cant really see the toes.. can you pic him up and get pics of his toes


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

*....*

ok al try.. tomorow morning na thats his past pic.. hope it wont past on to her offspring


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

*...*

btw... i got here like that na... the previous owner doesn't know how she got those


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

if its been something due to bad sheddng or something wrapped roun her toes lie carpet fibers or hair strands or something it wont pass


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its beacuse they have fallen off due to bad shedding


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Base on the fact that the toes are shorter.I'd say loss of nails is due to past bad shed.If the toes was normal lenght with loss of nail then i would suspect possible genetic trait.BUT the toes are short so likly bad past sheds.So IMO if your happy 100% the rest of the all round heath.I see no reason for her not to be bred from.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As Gazz said, the toes in the pic do look shorter, but a clearer close up would be better. Going on the pic provided I would go for bad sheds as well.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Personally speaking I see no justification for one likely cause over the other. If this is a genetic abnormality there is no reason to assume that the toes would simply miss nails, and not be shorter or different in any other way. This argument may be aided if non of the rear toes are missing, It seems a little coincidental that all, but only the front toes are missing.

In reality, its very difficult to know, especially through guess work alone. There may be tell tale clues on the toes themselves, but at this point its too difficult to say.

Andy


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

*...*

i talk to the previous owner and he said that when she was a juvy her front toes were caught in something... she walks normaly... just picture your leo geks front toe without nails..

my camera broke can post new pics


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Id deffinately breed her then as she is absolutely gorgeous! 
xx


----------

